# Martin Cheetah



## mdhunter (Jan 17, 2010)

I just bought a martin cheetah to start out with. Does anyone have this bow ? What are the reviews on it ? Also what type of broadheads should i start out with using for whitetail ?


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I have a Bengal, not a Cheetah, but I can say Martin make a darn fine bow. A lot of bow for the money when you compare their line to what you get for the price tag on something like a Matthews or Hoyt.

The broadhead you select depends on too many factors to figure it out here. Depends on your tune, which in turn depends on your draw weight & length, whether you shoot fingers or release, how good your form is, what type of rest you select, what type, spine, & length of arrow you select. I suggest you go to Easton's website, download their Shaft Selector app, and play around with it to weigh options.

The broadhead most select weighs either 100 or 125 grains (although lighter & heavier are available). Weight is not as important as the proper anount of FOC% (Forward Of Center) which you can calculate with the Shaft Selector. FOC is the amount of arrow weight in front of the balance point of your completed arrow, you want FOC to be 10%-15% with broadheads for consistent accurate arrow flight. Also, I want my completed hunting arrow to weigh between 6.5 & 10 GPP (I shoot a 452 grain arrow at 62# from my sight/release bows, which is 7.29 GPP). Lighter than that starts out fast & flat but bleeds speed quickly on it's way down range losing penetration ability at the same time. Also all bows I know of void their factory warranty when shot at or below 5GPP.

I myself refuse to pay $10 plus a piece for broadheads and distrust mechanicals, so use either standard Muzzy 100's/125s and Magnus 2 blade 100s/125s...


----------

